# Bobcats @ Suns



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns will host the struggling Bobcats tonight at Phoenix.

*Time:* 7:00 (Arizona)








@










Suns Lineup:

*PG * - Steve Nash 








*SG * - Raja Bell 








*SF * - Shawn Marion 








*PF - *Boris Diaw 








*C -* Kurt Thomas 









*Vs.*

PG - Raymond Felton
SG - Kareem Rush (Might be hurt)
SF - Gerald Wallace
PF - Melvin Ely
C - Primo Brezec


_Suns look to win their 6th straight at home tonight. Also, Nash looks to bounce back from that below average game against the Celtics._


Keys to the game: 
1. Suns must make the Bobcats beat them from the outside.
2. Keep easy baskets at a minimum
3. Control the bace! Make the Bobcats run!


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

That was a lot closer than I expected it to be. What a wild ride. Felton and Knight really went for it and until midway through the third, I thought Charlotte might pull it off.

It might be worth it to let Steve Nash have a couple games off now and take the losses. If that hamstring nags because he doesn't rest it, it could be really bad come Playoff time. I mean, defense is never his strongest suit, but he was getting beaten constantly last night, and you could see it was hurting him. Better he should be out a game or two in late February than not be able to play in June.

Just a thought.

Laurie


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

WOW 136-121. What the hell?

Marion with 31 pts 24 ****ing rebounds. Holy christ.


thanks for making the thread again. I been slacking. I'll do next one for sure.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Endora, Nash played through a hamstring injury last season.

Its just slower which hurts his already below average D.


Also, I knew this would be closer then it would appear. The Suns always play down to teams with losing records.


----------

